
AI robot learns new words, tells creators it will keep them in a "people zoo" - personjerry
http://glitch.news/2015-08-27-ai-robot-that-learns-new-words-in-real-time-tells-human-creators-it-will-keep-them-in-a-people-zoo.html
======
techdragon
Click bait headline but a reasonably good, quick read.

